# Impar Block



## Stine0 (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone know how to code an Impar block?  I looked it up and it's my understanding to bill (per CPT assistant) 64999 with the description.  If anyone knows another way to code or agrees with this coding, please let me know.  

Thank you.


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 24, 2010)

"......Select the name of the procedure or service that accurately identifies the service performed. Do not select a CPT code that merely approximates the service provided. If no such procedure or service exists, then report the service using the appropriate unlisted procedure or service code."

I think since there is published article that states the correct reporting for the procedure is 64999 than another code selection would not be justified.

Question

What is the appropriate CPT code to report for a ganglion impar sympathetic block?

AMA Comment

Code 64999, Unlisted procedure, nervous system, should be reported. When reporting an unlisted code to describe a procedure or service, it will be necessary to submit supporting documentation (eg, a procedure report) along with the claim to provide an adequate description of the nature, extent, and need for the procedure and the time, effort, and equipment necessary to provide the service.


----------

